# soudruh politruk



## parolearruffate

Politruk, myslím že je to ruské slovo, které se použivá i v Cechách, že? Jaký má význam? Přijde určitě ze slova politika... jako politic...
Laura


----------



## Tinu

Politrukové byli za komunismu zejména v armádě (ani nevím, jestli i jinde, naštěstí jsem jejich éru zažil už jen jako malé dítě) důstojníci, kteří měli na starosti tzv. "politickou výchovu" vojáků základní služby, šlo tedy o fanatické komunisty bez schopnosti a ochoty samostatně myslet, o to však mocnější a nebezpečnější.
Snad jsem to vysvětlil dobře, když tak mne, prosím, opravte.
PS: Nevím, v jaké roli vystupují v Tvé knize, ale v této souvislosi vřele doporučuji "Tankový prapor" od J.Škvoreckého.


----------



## Jana337

Tinu said:
			
		

> Politrukové byli za komunismu zejména v armádě (ani nevím, jestli i jinde, myslím, že ne naštěstí jsem jejich éru zažil už jen jako malé dítě) důstojníci, kteří měli na starosti tzv. "politickou výchovu" vojáků základní služby, šlo tedy o fanatické komunisty bez schopnosti a ochoty samostatně myslet, o to však mocnější a nebezpečnější.
> Snad jsem to vysvětlil dobře,  když tak mne, prosím, opravte.
> PS: Nevím, v jaké roli vystupují v Tvé knize, ale v této souvislosi vřele doporučuji "Tankový prapor" od J.Škvoreckého.


Ještě k etymologii toho slova: Je to ruský akronym pocházející z "политический руководитель", politický vedoucí. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Politruk, myslím, že je to ruské slovo, které se použivá i v Čechách, že? Jaký má význam? Přijde Určitě pochází/Je odvozeno ze slova politika... jako politic...
> Laura


Přijít - arrivare

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

výborně, děkuju


----------

